# Never Forget | What Miscarriage Taught Us



## NuzzleNudge (Dec 22, 2010)

I hope this Video Might help Someone. It's Been 5 Years for us. I wasn't sure how to feel after having a miscarriage. It helps to know what ever you're feeling, your feelings are not uncommon. Iit takes a lot of time to adjust to your grief, and that's okay.

Talking and telling your story, REMEMBERING that baby, your experience and what you learned spreads hope and meaning after this tragedy. It keeps our dear ones alive until we see them again.

What's Your Story?

Grief Never Ends But it Changes. It's a Passage. Not a Place to Stay. Grief is not a Sign of Weakness, Nor a Lack of Faith. It is the Price of Love...


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Powerful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laney1983 (Jan 26, 2012)

No one ever told me the seizure medicine I was taking could cause MCs until it was too late. I threw away the bottle in anger and my husband had to bring me to the hospital a couple of days later with seizures...


----------



## NuzzleNudge (Dec 22, 2010)

Laney1983 said:


> No one ever told me the seizure medicine I was taking could cause MCs until it was too late. I threw away the bottle in anger and my husband had to bring me to the hospital a couple of days later with seizures...


That is horrible Laney! How terrible that you just didn't know! I am so sorry. You did not deserve that. These things are not how it's supposed to be! 
http://www.jw.org/en/video-why-study-the-bible/


----------



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------

